# Jackson Hole Workshops



## tbstimp (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey TPF folks,
  I wanted to share some great photography workshops that we are running in Jackson Hole, Wy this summer. We have something for everyone, and all skill levels and camera formats are welcome. Here is the list of the workshops.

Alternative Photographic Possibilities with Jill Enfield, June 12 - 16

Teton Landscape: From Grand to Vernacular with Kyle Bajakian, July 10 -14

Digital Black & White: The Personal Landscape with Carlan Tapp, August 2 -7

The Spirited Landscape with Willie Osterman, August 17 - 21

The Figure in Motion with Elizabeth Opalenik, August 31 - September 4

Feel free to contact me for more information, or if you have any questions about these workshops. 

Thomas Stimpson
Jackson Hole Workshops
thomas@artassociation.org


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 4, 2009)

I might take you on that offer, I am in JH sometime mid August for the Grand Teton Music Festival.


----------



## Flower Child (Mar 5, 2009)

do these workshops go on every summer or just this one?


----------



## firebird1984 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thomas,

Hello fellow Jacksonite.  Are you looking for any assistance on these workshops?  I am a pro photog in Jackson.  I am the advertising photographer for the News & Guide and Jackson Hole Daily and I would love to help out with some of these if possible.  You can check out some of my work at www.chimeraphotography.com 

Thanks,

Brent McWhirter
Chimera Photography


----------



## tbstimp (Mar 9, 2009)

We have week-long workshops every summer, and offer weekend workshops all year. Our studio in the Center for the Arts also has a traditional and digital darkroom that students and members can use for a very reasonable rate. 

Brent,
   Come by sometime and introduce yourself. We would love to have you involved with the program here. Are you on our mailing list? I send out a newsletter every month with photo related events going on in Jackson.

Thanks
Thomas


----------



## tbstimp (Mar 9, 2009)

To join the Photo mailing list go to:
www.artassociation.org
In the top right of the page you'll see a link for the sign up. Make sure to check the box for photography.

Thomas


----------

